# /fbdev and uncompressing from the DVD



## Crpetersen (Mar 11, 2010)

Well , I am new to this so please be gentile. 

went to /usr/ports/x11/xorg and did the # Make Install Clean and it choked.. 

Seems that the /Fbdev file is missing or not found I tracked it down to /x11/xorg and it was just not there. So the program halts there, I have mounted the CDrom and copied the files off the DVD from /cdrom/packages/x11-drivers/*.TZB to a directory on my root drive. 

The file itself is called xf86-video-fbdv when I copied the directory over everything seems to be in TZB format. So how does one go about compressing the files to a more usable format in freeBSD console? 

This is taking a little longer then I had expected but it is an enjoyable learning experience. So- what 'ya say there guys and gals?

Have a productive day. 

Crpetersen


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 11, 2010)

Those *.tzb should be just a bzipped tar, but they have some metadata in there for your friendly neighbourhood pkg_add(1) utility.  Use that, probably.


----------



## Crpetersen (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I copied it into /usr/ports/x11-drivers, the directory is there now. Verified that there are four files inside the directory. I go to /usr/ports/x11/xorg and do the make install clean and that works fine now.. 

But when I go to X -configure it still cannot find "fbdev" so, guess I am going to have to keep researching it a little bit here..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you acquainted with Ports and Packages, and how they're used on FreeBSD? Instead of extracting and copying files in a random fashion, first read the relevant chapters in The Handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## Crpetersen (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah , Ok , thanks for the heads up there chief.. Have an idea of what I am doing, but still need to get used to Unix file system again and how it all works. I think I have fixed my problem. Xorg no longer stops at "can't find Fbdev, its gone on to the dreaded "FAILED TO SET MTRR" so I am going to play with that today. - trying to find itself and the video card. But, feel that I am really really close.. thanks for all your help


----------

